# 9n ford tractor



## Brr (Aug 25, 2021)

New to these tractors if exhaust manifold has a exhaust leak or crack in it will make the tractor not stay running and run like crap


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Nope!!.
Not unless the crack is pointing towards the fuel line or carby.
vent hole in tank cap clogged
water in fuel
clogged up strainers or fuel filter
clogged up passage ways in carby
fuel mixture adjuster wrongly set or high speed needle wrongly adjusted
crook condenser, coil or points,faulty or cracked distributor cap, worn rotor, break in copper wire in tail between points and coil
faulty spark plugs or high tension wires, HT wires could have corrosion on the ends where they plug into the coil tower or distributor cap
Distributor timing may be out
Valves may need adjusting or servicing

First thing I would check is the spark, a nice blue spark is what you want, file and adjust the points and check the spark, if you remove the HT wire from the distributor cap turn ignition on and either bridge a flat blade screw driver across the point contacts if points are open, like make and break as if the points were working and holding the HT lead close to a good earth, this will show what type of spark the coil is producing and you can increase the gap of the HT lead to see how strong the spark is also, if ok, re-assemble and remove a spark plug and earth this to a good earth and start the motor and see what the spark is like at the plug, if a blue spark then proceed to the carby.

It is a process of elimination and please don't go buying parts trying to fix the problem, most of what I mentioned can be fixed by labour alone.

Don't forget to keep us updated on how you are going, you may need more help.


----------

